# 2 Robinson USA,   1 GT Santa Ana



## hellshotrods (Sep 9, 2019)

I recently picked up an  '83 GT Santa Ana 4130 Chrome,  a '96 Robinson GT  SST and a '98 Robinson GT MX, all made in the USA !!!   Pics coming soon, I need to sell these for some cash.  They belonged to my brother, he left the state, so I am restoring them and selling........


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 10, 2019)

They are complete bikes, not interested in parting out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2019)

Let's see some pics! And prices!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some pics! And prices!



In the "For Sale" section!


----------

